# Ted Kennedy Sailboat?



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Just saw a picture of the sailboat Ted Kennedy was sailing yesterday. It looks like a beauty. Schooner, lots of nice woodwork. I did a search but can't find what kind of boat it is. Can someone identify it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Ted Kennedy* sailing his 50' Concordia Schooner, The Mya, by himself.

google is your friend


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If your daddy had been a bootlegger, you could have one too 

(Though I find Teddy to be a disgusting person, I don't wish him ill, and certainly wouldn't wish his cancer upon him.)


----------



## senatorcongressman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice boat


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice boat, But I understand that boat cannot hold a straight course and aways falls off to port.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I heard that he may still race it in the Figawi on Saturday.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

If I were him I would, might not get too many more chances.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

By himself!! thats a lot of canvas to put up single handed.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good for him! If I was faced with something like that, I think that going sailing is exactly the right thing to do.


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

There is something about sailing that ALWAYS gives me a sense of peace....(even in a storm)..


Face the mouth of the wolf Ted...and good luck...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

The only thing I can say is: If he had a feather up his a$$ and I owned that schooner we would both be tickled pink 
Jealous? Me? YES!!


----------



## jnevins (Apr 4, 2006)

*You Must be a Miserable Person*



PBzeer said:


> If your daddy had been a bootlegger, you could have one too
> 
> (Though I find Teddy to be a disgusting person, I don't wish him ill, and certainly wouldn't wish his cancer upon him.)


How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power:

George Bush's grandfather, the late US senator Prescott Bush, was a director and shareholder of companies that profited from their involvement with the financial backers of Nazi Germany.

The Guardian has obtained confirmation from newly discovered files in the US National Archives that a firm of which Prescott Bush was a director was involved with the financial architects of Nazism.

Just Google Prescott Bush Nazi and hit "I'm Feeling Lucky"


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

So?? Half my family fought on the British side of the Revolutionary war back in the late 1700s. And the other half was on the rebels side of that war.

We are not here to throw sticks and stone at people.

And I'm still jealous and in dire need of having a boat like that schooner.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've always lusted over Ted Kennedy's schooner.

Here's a *VIDEO* of his recent sail off Hyannisport - tip, hit the Full Screen Mode button to fully enjoy this spectacular daysail and to block out the advertising.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You know, I would've been happy to sail with either Ted Kennedy or William F. Buckley, because on boats you tend to avoid divisive talk of politics if you know what's good for you and focus on discussions of set, drift, sail trim and the likelihood that the approaching black line of cloud to windward holds big air and buckets of wet.

Referrring to a previous thread of "U.S. presidents who sailed", Jimmy Carter was a submariner, but I don't know if he sailed.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Putting aside political issues, look at his sails. In every photo I've seen, they're immaculately trimmed, and he has all the sails flying that she can carry in the conditions. Not bad for an old guy singlehanding a 50' schooner!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

There is exactly 0% chance he is single handing that boat and I doubt he has in years, if at all. If you watch the video, he walks down the pier like a little old lady (I'm sure I will too at his age) and needs to steady himself by holding on to someone else while he steps aboard. The crew may not be visible in photos/video, but they're there.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Although I am not a big Ted fan, politics aside, if I was given his prognosis, I'd be out on my boat every day until I couldn't get out of bed. Looks like his priorities have changed.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

In spite of public controversy over their politics, the sailing spirit was kept alive in the Kennedy family - JFK perhaps doing so with a slightly cooler style.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

That boat, Victura, is usually on display at the Kennedy Library in Boston.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's me passing Kennedy off the coast of Maine...you will note he is somewhat to the left of me.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Stever......actually that was taken in 2002...I believe he has drifted further leeward since then! 
BTW the boat was run hard aground and on her side in 2003 off Hyannis...and the woman aboard the boat that 2002 day with Ted made a quick exit from the cockpit to the companionway when she saw our approach. Hmmmm???!!!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

TC said:


> he walks down the pier like a little old lady (I'm sure I will too at his age)


Actually an old doddering man...and if we live that long we will be old doddering men too


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

From USBoat.com: JFKs boat "Manitou"








<TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK3 style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0>[TR][TD]<TABLE id=content_LETTER.BLOCK3 style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0>[TR][TD]When John F. Kennedy was elected President, the Presidential yacht was a 92' motoryacht. Although he changed her name to "Honey Fitz" in honor of his grandfather, the President was a sailor at heart and sent naval aide, John Tazwell, in search of a suitable sailboat for Presidential use. With her good looks and pedigree, MANITOU was quickly selected. She was brought to the Chesapeake Bay and fitted with all the proper radio and communication equipment so the President would never be out of touch with his office, or even the Kremlin while on board. Jack Kennedy used her often there and in New England.[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Although he never raced her, in Newport during the summer of 1962, he attempted to engage his friend Emil "Bus" Mosbacher on his 12 Meter Weatherly in a friendly sparring match. The Secret Service, following along in a patrol boat had other plans and quickly intercepted the future successful America's Cup Defender before she got close enough, much to the chagrin of the President.

In 1968 MANITOU was sold at auction to the Harry Lundeburg School of Seamanship which is run by the Seafarer's International Union and its then strong leader, Paul Hall. Aristotle Onassis, who was about to marry Jackie Kennedy in October 1968, sought to buy MANITOU at any price. Long a proponent of the common man, Mr. Hall refused all offers, saying he wanted to keep her to teach less privileged young people about boats.
In 1999, MANITOU was purchased and transferred to Chesapeake Marine Railway in Deltaville, Virginia not far from where she was built, and has undergone a major refit that will prolong her sailing career for many years to come.

Designed by the famous firm of Sparkman & Stephens in New York and built by M.M. Davis in Solomons Island, MD, MANITOU is currently at the Calvert Marine Museum in Solomons Island and will be on display at _*The Yacht Show at National Harbor*_, June 5-8, 2008. Come to the show and view a piece of history.

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that bit of sailing trivia Rick. I knew JFK had a presidential sailboat back in the early 60s, but couldn't recall the name (since I was in St. Marys, a Newport, RI parochial elementary school at the time).

JFK and Jackie were actually married in St. Marys Church, which was attached to our school. It was a huge event for me while I was there. My parents have a photo of me standing along the main doors with my classmates as they exited the church . . . all of us dressed in our standard parochial uniforms - grey trousers (skirts on girls of course), white button down shirts, and plaid ties.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

By the looks of that video clip; it appears that long overhang, low freeboard (AKA CCA-era) boats sail pretty damn well; don't they? Or maybe I should forget about video clips like this; take Jeff_H's advice and buy a new boat for 15x the cost of my late CCA-era boat


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Keelhaulin-

Keep the boat, send me the money, and I'll invest it for you...


----------

